# Cut Down On Feedings?



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I had been feeding my RBP's 3 times a day,the fish size are 2 at 4" and 4 in between 2 in a half to 3",i cut thier feedings down to once a day are they too young for this??Should i still be feeding more than once a day??Thanks.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Once a day is plenty imo. After they reach 1.5"-2" I always cut back to once a day. No waste, less crap, cleaner water, & healthier fish imo anyhow.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Once a day is plenty imo. After they reach 1.5"-2" I always cut back to once a day. No waste, less crap, cleaner water, & healthier fish imo anyhow.


Thanks BRUNER247 !!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Bruner...Once a day is fine!...







....Just make sure there is enough for everybody because the dominant feeder will get the lion's share...and remember to always clean up any remains on the bottom or whatever is left over!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I always make sure each n every one gets his fill. Imo they eat better being fed only once. Two or more feedings they can get picky n only eat a bite or two. Once a day they attack that food n get a belly full.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Once a day is plenty imo. After they reach 1.5"-2" I always cut back to once a day. No waste, less crap, cleaner water, & healthier fish imo anyhow.


Agree


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah I always make sure each n every one gets his fill. Imo they eat better being fed only once. Two or more feedings they can get picky n only eat a bite or two. Once a day they attack that food n get a belly full.


Yes i have noticed this,so once a day it is !!!Thanks guys !!!


----------

